# Beagle Clubs



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Do any of you guys belong to a beagle club. Just wondering if they are something worth getting involved in. Just started getting into beagling any info is great.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

There are many clubs in Michigan and many differant formats.

It's best to start getting some of the magazines and reading through them for trial places and club locations.

Go watch a few and decide what type of trial fits the kind of Beagle you hunt.

Every one has the preferinces.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

hey rod i am part of a club in delton i would like you to come watch if your not doing anything tomorrow it is a ikc format we are giving away lots of great things it cost 20 dollars a year the hunt starts at 8am if you need more info let me know later Leon Madden


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

We have two foot of snow here.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

well rob its not that bad over this way about 7 to 8 inches still lots of bunnies out to chase around why u coming to join this club yet lol if ya need more info let me know later leon


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Maybe I'll head out there tommarow


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

how bout i just post the address because my direction would get ya lost in a hurry lol just go to www.mapquest.com the address is 5538 e orchard delton,mi if it dont work let me know hope to see ya there later leon


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Thats about 2 1/2 hours from my place in canton.

I work nights so that would be tuff to make it there buy sign in


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

if ya have a champion dog that starts a noon hope to see ya there


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Leon is it free just to watch or is there an entry fee how long does it go till? Also what are the bennifits of belonging to a club. Why do you like UKC?

Brian


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I will help break down a few differant styles of clubs.

Loen you can take care of UKC.


Akc has many differant styles here is a few.
AKC large pack
AKC large pack on hare
AKC spo (small pack option)
AKC ubgf (United beagle gundog federation)
AKC Midwest

For the most part AKC clubs have running ground wich are fenced in and there trials generally hold the most clout with beaglers.
The differant clubs have differant styles of beagles they run.
Meaning the speed and line controll they are looking for.

UBGF being one of the slower and generally speaking Midwest and large pack being quite a bit faster.


ARHA ( American rabbit hound association)
Also has differant formats to suite differant speed of dogs.
They include.
ARHA PP (progressive pack) 
ARHA LP ( little pack)
ARHA Gundog Brace.

PP are more medium speed hounds with good line controll
LP are faster hounds.
Gundog brace are even a little slower than PP with more line controll.


For the most part ARHA and UKC have places they run but they usually are not fenced in so your dog is basically running in the wild.

The advantiges to joining a club is if they have grounds and you are a memeber you can run your dogs there.

Also you get to meet new people and watch dogs to see what you like.


And yes it is always free to go to any trial and watch.

Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Rob thanks this does help. Also I found this site when you invited me to go on the annual bunny hunt. I'm West on American Beagler. This is a great site. Thank You

Brian


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site Lighting Rod. Great to have you here, never enough beaglers

Where you at in GR? I grew up on the NE side and now live in Lowell area.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

yes rod its free to watch you should come there are lots of advantages to belonging to our club we have some great prizes we are giving away like 2 410 shotguns plus you get meet a lot of great people if ya need anymore info let me know hope to seeya there later leon


----------



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Jim I live in Cutlerville (68 th & 131). Leon I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

you know ho to get there rod the address is 5538 e orchard delton mi?????


----------



## Lighting Rod (Jan 10, 2004)

Just got done printing directions. I work in Hastings.


----------



## beagleguy (Oct 29, 2003)

where at in hastings so your coming? it starts at 8am i have to be there by 6 though to set up the signs


----------

